# 2008 Sydney 32bhds Question



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

I was looking at a leftover 2008 32BHDS and the dealer is telling me the AC is 13,500BTU. I thought all Sydney's came with the 15000BTU AC. Can someone either confirm or deny this? Also, will a 2008 have cabling that will support satellite or will I have to run new wiring?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

The only thing that I know about satellite is that there is a standard cable outlet on the outside to the right of the door marked as such. The other end is left inside the cabinet under the TV, behind the radio/DVD player. I put a T in mine and use it for watching a TV outside, saves me from having to run another cable to the porch area.

I cant confirm the AC since I am not at home today.

Scott


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah the dealer is wrong, it should be a 15k btu on any sydney and it also should be sat. prepped so you wont have to run a new wire.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine has a 15,000 btu a/c but cant speak for others. As far as the satelite hookup it has a connector in an outside wall plate that can be accesed behind the radio. You will have to hook an rg-6 cable from there and run to your satelite reciever. Dont ask me why they dont put a 3 foot piece of cable on and push it through the hole in the back.


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.


----------

